# Bringing Puppy Home!



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm so excited to bring my new puppy home right after my last finals ever in Mid-May (I'm graduating this year!). Anyway the ride home from the breeders to my home will be around 5 hours. We will have a travel crate (kennel? not sure what the difference is right now, but we have one already!), towels, water, and some food with us for the ride. I was wondering though, since the ride is so long and I assume that by then it will be unbearably hot in the car, when we take rest stops, I would want to take the puppy with us just to get some fresh air and not get overheated in the car, of course. We'll be seeing it for the first time in person at 12 weeks when we bring it home, do you guys have any suggestions about a harness and a lead for a puppy? Her parents are around 6-7 lbs, so I don't think she will be _too_ small. Do you have any idea what size harness I should have ready for her? Do they even make harnesses for maltese puppies since they are smaller than the average dog? I've been reading about trachea collapses so I know collars are a no-no esp. for a young puppy, but I've also been looking at harnesses and I have no clue what size the puppy will be so if any of you have a guess-timate, that would be great! 

Also, this is my first dog ever so that's why I'm a little clueless as to about how big she'll be by then. I would call the breeder to ask but as much as I love her, she talks my ear off each time we're on the phone! :eek2_gelb2: I mean it's good to get a sense of the breeder but ohmygoodness I can pretty much map out her family tree right about now haha. I'll still ask her next time we're on the phone but I figured this would be a quicker way to get an answer. :biggrin: 

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, Oh how exciting for you.

For the ride home, in the babies crate you can put a wee wee pad. I love the washable ones from personally paws

http://www.personallypaws.com/onlinestore/...qbfvop9vsoismb7

I'm a bit of a stickler, in not letting a new puppy touch the ground outside until the baby has had it's full series of shots and is fully protected.

For the rest stops, you can take the puppy out of the crate and hold him or her, to get some fresh air, but please don't let it on the ground. They do make harnesses and leads for the little ones and you want to be sure to have it on him, when you are at a rest stop, even though you will be holding the pup.

Even when you bring the pup home, they still should not go outside on the ground, even if it is your yard, until your vet says it is okay. 

Congratulations on your new baby!!!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Apr 19 2009, 01:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764690


> Hi, Oh how exciting for you.
> 
> For the ride home, in the babies crate you can put a wee wee pad. I love the washable ones from personally paws
> 
> ...


Thank you! Good to know that they shouldn't touch the ground. Do you know who/what company makes harnesses for puppies? And any estimate for what size I should be getting?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Apr 19 2009, 02:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764694


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Apr 19 2009, 01:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764690





> Hi, Oh how exciting for you.
> 
> For the ride home, in the babies crate you can put a wee wee pad. I love the washable ones from personally paws
> 
> ...


Thank you! Good to know that they shouldn't touch the ground. Do you know who/what company makes harnesses for puppies? And any estimate for what size I should be getting?
[/B][/QUOTE]


There is a vendors list with members who have stores

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=42564

They all are so nice and helpful. See if you can PM them and ask what a good size would be.

I am sooooo excited for you, and I know you are too. :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Christine gave you some great info. 

Your pup will be about 2-3 pounds when you first get her. You should get the smallest size of what ever harness you get. With my last malt puppy, she was only 1 pound, and nothing, not even cat harnesses, fit her at petsmart/petco. So we had some make one for her. Since your puppy won't be actually walking around in public for a while after you get her, you should just wait and get her measurements when you get her and either have one custom-made for her from one of our vendors or just buy one online somewhere. Just google "small dog harnesses" 

I had to  when you said Marji could talk you to death! LOL Did I forget to mention before that she's a talker?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

If you want to put puppy in a harness right away, I wouldn't invest much in harness. Your pup will outgrow it quickly. Walmart here has a nice selection of XXS harnesses. I just bought a XS for my new foster. She is just five poounds, and it fits her nicely.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help! I loveeeeee SM, everyone has been really great to me so far! <3


----------



## iamngozi (Aug 3, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 19 2009, 03:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764706


> Christine gave you some great info.
> 
> Your pup will be about 2-3 pounds when you first get her. You should get the smallest size of what ever harness you get. With my last malt puppy, she was only 1 pound, and nothing, not even cat harnesses, fit her at petsmart/petco. So we had some make one for her. Since your puppy won't be actually walking around in public for a while after you get her, you should just wait and get her measurements when you get her and either have one custom-made for her from one of our vendors or just buy one online somewhere. Just google "small dog harnesses"
> 
> I had to  when you said Marji could talk you to death! LOL Did I forget to mention before that she's a talker?[/B]


Hi there i was wondering if anyone has purchased a dog from Marji. I'm considering and YES she can talk I've mapped the family tree but I must say her convo is interesting or i was just so excited that her dog Bella would be in full heet in acouple of weeks that I just enjoyed the entire convo.
It does seem to be hard since she doesn't have a computer to see her babies. I believe someone mentioned they were alittle picky regarding they wanted a 'baby doll' look.
My neighbor purchased one from Deb Richards and her baby is too cute.
Keep in mind I'll be a new dog owner and have done so much research I'll scream.
So if anyone has anything on Marji please share.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (iamngozi @ Aug 3 2009, 11:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812998


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 19 2009, 03:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764706





> Christine gave you some great info.
> 
> Your pup will be about 2-3 pounds when you first get her. You should get the smallest size of what ever harness you get. With my last malt puppy, she was only 1 pound, and nothing, not even cat harnesses, fit her at petsmart/petco. So we had some make one for her. Since your puppy won't be actually walking around in public for a while after you get her, you should just wait and get her measurements when you get her and either have one custom-made for her from one of our vendors or just buy one online somewhere. Just google "small dog harnesses"
> 
> I had to  when you said Marji could talk you to death! LOL Did I forget to mention before that she's a talker?[/B]


Hi there i was wondering if anyone has purchased a dog from Marji. I'm considering and YES she can talk I've mapped the family tree but I must say her convo is interesting or i was just so excited that her dog Bella would be in full heet in acouple of weeks that I just enjoyed the entire convo.
It does seem to be hard since she doesn't have a computer to see her babies. I believe someone mentioned they were alittle picky regarding they wanted a 'baby doll' look.
My neighbor purchased one from Deb Richards and her baby is too cute.
Keep in mind I'll be a new dog owner and have done so much research I'll scream.
So if anyone has anything on Marji please share.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi, I PM'd you about Marji. If you have any more questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (iamngozi @ Aug 3 2009, 11:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812998


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 19 2009, 03:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764706





> Christine gave you some great info.
> 
> Your pup will be about 2-3 pounds when you first get her. You should get the smallest size of what ever harness you get. With my last malt puppy, she was only 1 pound, and nothing, not even cat harnesses, fit her at petsmart/petco. So we had some make one for her. Since your puppy won't be actually walking around in public for a while after you get her, you should just wait and get her measurements when you get her and either have one custom-made for her from one of our vendors or just buy one online somewhere. Just google "small dog harnesses"
> 
> I had to  when you said Marji could talk you to death! LOL Did I forget to mention before that she's a talker?[/B]


Hi there i was wondering if anyone has purchased a dog from Marji. I'm considering and YES she can talk I've mapped the family tree but I must say her convo is interesting or i was just so excited that her dog Bella would be in full heet in acouple of weeks that I just enjoyed the entire convo.
It does seem to be hard since she doesn't have a computer to see her babies. I believe someone mentioned they were alittle picky regarding they wanted a 'baby doll' look.
My neighbor purchased one from Deb Richards and her baby is too cute.
Keep in mind I'll be a new dog owner and have done so much research I'll scream.
So if anyone has anything on Marji please share.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here you go: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...91&hl=marji


----------

